# All right I went today and finally broke down and bought an HVLP



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I bought a big one, a five turbine 9900 sprayteck with the two and half gallon put on the pull cart. I bought it at a pro show and I'm going to start using this thing on new construction. I've got a builder who wants me to start spraying high gloss wet look to his trim. I figured an airless which I've use for many a year now, may not be the perfect tool. Airless sprayers are fast, but you've also got to take time and mask and tarp things off because of the overspray. And let's face it, when overspray happens you spend time cleaning it up. 

What are some jobs where this thing would be the ticket. Cabinets, wrought iron railing, furniture, interior trim on repaints?? This thing isn't as fast as an airless but it's supposed to be muck quicker than other hvlp outfits. Evidently it's the first five turbine hvlp on the market, which makes it alot quicker and it saves tons of paint. Any thoughts?


----------



## BobbyD (Oct 1, 2006)

I agree that an HVLP will give you a better finish, but depends on what your spraying. For example most builders here use masonite interior doors that have a textured grain like pattern. I doubt the finish will be any better with the HVLP and I know which will take longer. After using an airless I hate picking up any other gun:laughing: 

Have you considered an air assisted airless? Its suppose to give you a finish similiar to an HVLP, but with the same speed of an airless.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes... all of the above it will work for but, NO REPAINTS.....


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

:laughing: YOU should take that over priced souped up vacuum cleaner back cause you dont need it to get a high gloss wet look.YOU still will produce OVERSPRAY with a hvlp turbine especially with a 5 stage .i think that the air assist airless system will be better for you in the long run.you can get a 2 stage turbine for 100 bucks if you think you must have one and produce a high gloss wet look with the right materials.i dont think you will be saving tons of paint cause when you see how slow it is you WILL want to go back to airless,try using a fine finish tip try using air assist airless.i was offered a 6 stage turbine about a year ago but that is overkill and over spray.i use a two stage everyday but on small jobs only like bathtubs sinks showers counter tops on porcelain fiberglass formica cultered marble and tile surfaces i get plenty of overspray and super gloss finish.just a few thoughts.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Dorman Painting said:


> I bought a big one, a five turbine 9900 sprayteck with the two and half gallon put on the pull cart. I bought it at a pro show and I'm going to start using this thing on new construction. I've got a builder who wants me to start spraying high gloss wet look to his trim. I figured an airless which I've use for many a year now, may not be the perfect tool. Airless sprayers are fast, but you've also got to take time and mask and tarp things off because of the overspray. And let's face it, when overspray happens you spend time cleaning it up.
> 
> What are some jobs where this thing would be the ticket. Cabinets, wrought iron railing, furniture, interior trim on repaints?? This thing isn't as fast as an airless but it's supposed to be muck quicker than other hvlp outfits. Evidently it's the first five turbine hvlp on the market, which makes it alot quicker and it saves tons of paint. Any thoughts?



Man you got hosed:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Dorman Painting said:


> I bought a big one, a five turbine 9900 sprayteck with the two and half gallon put on the pull cart. I bought it at a pro show and I'm going to start using this thing on new construction. I've got a builder who wants me to start spraying high gloss wet look to his trim. I figured an airless which I've use for many a year now, may not be the perfect tool. Airless sprayers are fast, but you've also got to take time and mask and tarp things off because of the overspray. And let's face it, when overspray happens you spend time cleaning it up.
> 
> What are some jobs where this thing would be the ticket. Cabinets, wrought iron railing, furniture, interior trim on repaints?? This thing isn't as fast as an airless but it's supposed to be muck quicker than other hvlp outfits. Evidently it's the first five turbine hvlp on the market, which makes it alot quicker and it saves tons of paint. Any thoughts?


You will still produce overspray, I ran high gloss oil for years with an airless. If you are doing new construction some overspray is unimportant, as long as you are notr spraying your trim after you finished the walls:laughing: 
If you were in a big house it would take too long to spray your trim. You will have to be able to produce some production. We have sprayed trim with the HVLP before i prefer the airless. Also as suggested you could run an air assited airless.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

what type of hvlp do you get for 100 bucks? I would like to own one but don't want to spend the jack on one of the expensive ones. I have a old wagner hvlp someone gave me long ago. Would that work for spraying tile and tubs? I've never even taken it out of the box


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

Your old wagner will work perfect for tubs and shower enclosures :thumbsup: .
I find a lot of stuff at swapmeets for dirt cheap,got a 4stage wagner capspray w/2 guns for 40 bucks about 6 mo ago got a complete chiron hvlp turbine system with projector set for 40 bucks about 2yrs ago.you can find them on craigslist/ebay for cheap as long as your not in a hurry to have one a good deal will come your way.
if your in a hurry go to your local harbor freight store and get their hvlp turbine system for under 100 bucks sometimes on sale for 69 bucks they look cheap but they work great.i love those cheap plastic guns and even buy extra guns @ 25 bucks each 5 @ a time last a long time super easy to clean very few parts very easy to use i use them all the time even though i have expensive hvlp turbine systems i will use the cheap systems 99% of the time.in about 10 minutes from now i will be going to downtown san diego and do 8 bathroom sinks in a hotel with my lightweight cheapo plastic hvlp system .:whistling so easy a caveman can do it.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

what kind of product do you spray through that cheapo for your tubs and tile???


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

Return it today!! They are a waste of $$!! If your looking for something like that, why not look into an Aircoat. Best of both worlds. We never even use it...we stick to our sprayers and small tips. You are still going to get a lot of overspray with an HVLP because you are going to have to thin the material way down before you can consider using it. Then your spraying colored water.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

You guys have me thinking about returning this thing. Is it really not beneficial for anything? I was thinking I could use it for cabinets, wrought iron furniture, interior trim in a house where people are moving out and it's empty but they're staying with the carpet. I do railings and metal steps where overspray from an airless just wouldn't be allowed but with this thing I'd be much safer. 

Why all the negativity towards these things? Would I be better off just trading it in for a air-assisted fine finishing system? what's the difference between the hvlp and the air assisted guns?


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

I spray polyurethanes and epoxies real stinky powerful chemicals through my cheapo,i use mek as reducer and to clean cup and gun.all heavy duty chemicals.
i use a seperate cheapo for water base coatings.after i made a few thousand bucks on a gun and cant get them to work so good i throw them away and order more through harbor freights parts dept on the phone,:whistling so simple a cave man can do it.

hvlp turbine systems are good but mostly overhyped and over priced.they are good for cabinets but you could use airless and most of the time do a very good job much quicker.they are perfect for spraying the fancy parts on ornamental iron but brush and roll is more efficient.
with the air coat you have airless performance with the abillity to adjust air pressure and material flow at the gun.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a 3 stage turbine, a 2.5 gallon Binks pressure pot HVLP compressor powered set up, and a Binks 2 qt pot (air compressor again). The turbine I use for small stuff like when just a couple small things need spraying in my shop. The 2.5 gal. pot is for 99% of the spraying I do in my workshop (mostly cabinet doors). The 2 qt pot is for spray stains and for spraying lacquer in cabinets on site right now (I do not have a dedicated lacquer airless pump and am trying to stay away from lacquer as much as possible since painters are already at a disadvantage brain cell countwise and I need all of them I have left).


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

will cheapo hvlp sprayers spray thicker bodied latex?


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I doubt it. My 3 stage is a older Capspray and 100% acrylics need a fair amount of thinning to get a decent pattern and good atomization. If you are serious about wanting a HVLP, go with a Binks style set up. If you are looking for something for small jobs or for already thin specialty coatings, then look at turbines IMHO.


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

the cheapo gun will handel it no problem,the cheapo turbine will work sometimes if you cut your material some within mfg recomendation just like you would with any heavy bodied coating for better atomization it takes hands on trial and error sometimes to make these things work.:laughing: but when i need more turbine power i break out my 4 stage and use my cheapo gun .
if you want to apply thicker coatings fly airless.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

is paint for tubs thick? tubs are completely new to me. I have a flip house I am working on and would like to paint the tub.


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

after you mix the 2 parts resin/catalyst you add a reducer about 1 part of how ever much you mixed.your coating is now ready for good spraying.perfect for flipping:thumbsup:


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

inspired moment . . .

Hello to the Group.

Reading through these threads is little short of AWESOME !
Excellent information!
+
ibsocal ... You Sir, are at the TOP of the list.
Thank you for the tub & tile info & midwest chemicals info
stayed up 'til 1AM this morn reading thru it all AND even got into silanes over at wikipedia.

Painting is no longer a simple task, best left to an artist w a set of brushes and big ladders who can apply alkyd/lead products in a journeyman fashion.

Direct knowledge of applied chemistry is mandatory, & more each day!

There is NO WAY to keep up with current technology & technique other than a forum such as this.

It's great to be able to provide the best service !
r


----------

